# 3 GT-R Singapore photoshoot



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEXAAAAAAAY................!!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The Xanavi GTR is pure sex....the others look like they popped into Halfords and came out with some bolt on bu*****t!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Trev said:


> The Xanavi GTR is pure sex....the others look like they popped into Halfords and came out with some bolt on bu*****t!


There's always one member of the fashion poilce 

I'd love to know which Halfords sell dry carbon Voltex, Zele etc..etc.. (actually halfords wanted a supplier of this stuff but we said no way ho zay)


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

VERY nice Pictures. I love to see Pictures of cars while driving:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

The mines cannards in that first picture are stunning.

Very nice pics, the flat black car reminds me of my old Ducati 749 "Dark" paint job


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

these are really hot :flame:

absolutely amazing pics!

I'll take the white one...

... to whom should I give delivery adress


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

my dad is in singapore he said these are all over the place

and his cousin is on the verge of buying one

i think the fact that its such a small country you tend to see more than usual

anyhow all three look awesome

thanks for them :thumbsup:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

As no one wants the black one, I'll have it.  Serious photography, that.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

fabularrsse


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Those are some top quality photos and well sorted cars (stickers aside).


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Top stuff, best R35s I have seen until now, . . .as I got bored with all those same looking standard R35s on the net 

Love this stuff, that's what I call true obversea JDM style madness . .the way it should be.

Thanks for sharing,

by the way where did you get thoses pics from, there must be hell lot more of them . .no?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing photos.
Amazing cars.
I just wet myself.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I love the look but i just don't think it would be the same in Glasgow 

Stunning photography

BTW - can anyone figure out the 2nd photo with GTR up close and the black car out of focus in the background? Surely the curvature of the back of the car isn't that great? i.e you can just see the rear right light next to the GTR, but where is the left rear light etc? Confused(easily).com


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> The mines cannards in that first picture are stunning


they are but not cheap


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNN these cars are SEXY. I'll take 3 XANAVI ones, 4-5 white ones and i'll take 2 of the last one please:chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Oohhhhh myyy goooooood.


----------



## FORGED DST (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW......SICK GTR's


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

stunning representation of the gtr.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> they are but not cheap


not by a long shot, but the dry carbon is so pretty.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooh those are hot,lovely pics.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn! 

Not many places you would see this sort of thing. I'm definitely not surprised it's in Singapore.  Awesome.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

I normally do not like elaborate decals on cars. However, these cars are stunning! The Singaporean tuning scene is fully sick!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

my god thats a photoshoot made in heaven


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

You guys got a lot of taste in singapore! You should send some of it over to germany!
I spend last years F1 race in Singapore and saw a lot of amazing cars over there!
Awesome pictures by the way!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice cars and ofcause very nice photos shot.....cheers


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

do you have any more pics of the matt black and white one?


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

STUNNING no other word for them there absulotely stunning !


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Stunning cars and awesome pics


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

That is proper photography! And Singapore makes for a pretty backdrop.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Very sexy cars!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

^^^^ Nicest GTR Ive seen!!!!


----------



## the_TRUST (Oct 25, 2003)

sexxy drooling machiness!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Some more pics here:
Flickr: Nicholas TJ.R's Photostream


----------



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my God!!...the last picture is simply amazing!! If I ever save up enough pennies I'll want my R35 to look like that! Has anyone got a full size version of this, as I'm on a search for a new wallpaper and this picture is the best I've seen so far?


----------

